# Scales and Tails prospect road kilburn Adelaide!!



## Froggiestyle (Dec 28, 2011)

i am wondering if anyone is a local to this reptile shop and wanting to know if he sell frogs as well and if so which sort.

i live down south and i dont want to travel up their for nothing.

Cheers.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 28, 2011)

They've actually moved to Research Rd, Pooraka.

They usually have standard green-tree frogs. It would be best to just call them and ask... although I don't have the phone number on me at the moment.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Dec 28, 2011)

yeh i tried ringing the number and he had been disconnected. ill google it up. thanks mate


found the number thanks very much.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 23, 2012)

they always have standard green tree frogs for $65 each or some times cheaper


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 23, 2012)

Aggies aquariums normally has a few types of frogs, and their crickets are $3 a tub (delivered to them wednesday). Very close to the new scales and tails location.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah aggies is alright


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 24, 2012)

I enquired about frogs at Pet City Mt Gravatt,
they said that pet shops arnt allowed to keep them ?


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 24, 2012)

thats a load of poo that just stupud don't you think


----------

